# My h-drol run with Anabolic Innovations Cycle and Post Cycle Support



## workingatit43 (Mar 16, 2008)

This will be more of a mini log will update as often as possible.

STATS

AGE 46

5'10"

240lbs

15% bf

Training 3+ yrs

2nd cycle Havoc run last Sept.


Supplements for cycle

2 bottles CEL h-drol
CEL H-Drol - Halodrol clone; 60 caps, 25 mg per cap<h5>IN STOCK</h5> - celhdrol

2 jars Anabolic Innovations Cycle Support without red yeast rice
Cycle Support Red Yeast Rice Free (60 Servings)

1 bottle Anabolic Innovations Post Cycle Support
Anabolic Innovations Post-Cycle Support 120 Caps

1 Bottle Ironmaglabs Anabolic Matrix
Anabolic-Matrix Rxï¿½ - Maximize Natural Testosterone Levels

1 bottle Designer Supplements Lean Xtreme.
Designer Supplements Lean Xtreme 90 Caps (new)


Goals

To increase strength and to cut 1.5% bf

Other supplements will include.

Fish Oil Wal-mart 4 caps a.m. and 4 caps p.m.

Whey EAS 2 scoops pre and post workout.

Multi vit Maxi=Sorb 1 cap a.m. ans 1 cap p.m.

My diet will be clean and what i mean it will remain the same as it has been. I am no bodybuilder so my diet is not as good as some here but it has allowed for my to go from 310lbs just over 3 years ago to 240lbs now.

Training will be a 2 on 1 off will be back/bi's(forearms)    chest/tri's   Shoulders(traps)   legs

Dosing will be h-drol 75/100/100/100 
Cycle support 1 scoop a.m.   1 scoop p.m.
Fish oil
Whey
Multi
Post Cycle Support(pct)

I have done a 2 week pre-load of Cycle Support and today started the H-drol.
I dosed 50mg h-drol and 1 scoop Cycle Support and i am on the way to the gym to do back/bi's i will update later have a good day


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 16, 2008)

I've been considering a run of h-drol, so I'll be reading with interest.

just curious, but no nolva?


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 16, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> I've been considering a run of h-drol, so I'll be reading with interest.
> 
> just curious, but no nolva?




Yes i forgot to mention i do have Nolva on hand


----------



## StxNas (Mar 16, 2008)

Just wondering, but how many calories do eat in a day?


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 16, 2008)

StxNas said:


> Just wondering, but how many calories do eat in a day?




Usually around 3500 a day during this cycle i will try to keep it near 3000


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 16, 2008)

Took another 25mg at approx 4:30 i had a good workout today but nothing to report as expected


----------



## biggfly (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey bud,

  I am tracking your cycle daily so keep it posted. I am curious and anxious to see, also wanting to see how your cycle dosage works for you. I am going to see what you thought of your dosage cycle and make my executive decision form there. Originally I was going to do 50/50/75/75. I will see what your thoughts on yours is. Good luck, work it hard.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 17, 2008)

*DAY 2*

Dosed 50mg at 8:00 a.m. with my Cycle Support today was a non lifting day did 20 minutes light cardio.

Dosed 25mg at 3:00p.m. still nothing to report but that is expected. I forgot to mention that i will also be taking LiverLonger during the cycle 2 tabs a day.

I will update tomorrow have a good one to all


----------



## quark (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey thanks for doing this log! Will be keeping watch. What do you plan for pct and for what length? On a side note, I ran LL and life cycle (and a few other supps) on my last cycle of IDS Sostonal 250.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 17, 2008)

Right now i have Post Cycle Support along with Anabolic Matrix and will be running Lean Xtreme for pct for 4 weeks i have Nolva also.

No problem it is my pleasure to do it if it help one person it will be worth it


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 19, 2008)

*DAY 3-4*

Sorry about not updating yesterday. There has been nothing much to report i am still dosing at 75mg h-drol and Cycle Support twice a day with my multi, Whey and fish oil also taking LiverLonger 2 a day.

I had my blood pressure checked yesterday and it was 127/76 and there have been no sides so far also nothing to report in gains. Have a great day everyone


----------



## StxNas (Mar 19, 2008)

I might have missed it, but is this your first time with the Halo active?


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes my first run with Halo have done a Havoc run before.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 21, 2008)

*DAYS 5-6*

Ok still not much to report. I am still taking 75mg h-drol, 2 scoops Cycle Support, 2 tabs of LiverLonger, Fish Oil, Whey and a multi.

Sides both knees feel dry and a little stiff i am going to up my dosage of fish oil. No other sides at all my mood is very good and my libido is strong.

Gains not much to report i do feel i have more energy at the gym and my focus is very good. My workouts have been solid but nothing out of the ordinary yet.

I am not sure if i will up dose on Sunday to 100mg or stay at 75mg i may extend the cycle to 5 weeks i originally planed on 75-100-100-100 i may do 75-75-75-100-100 as alot report the the real gains do not start till the 3rd week. I will update again tomorrow or Sunday have a good one everyone

On a side note i am having no problems at all with getting the Cycle Support down the taste only bothered me for a few days now i do not even notice it


----------



## mw1 (Mar 21, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> *DAYS 5-6*
> 
> Ok still not much to report. I am still taking 75mg h-drol, 2 scoops Cycle Support, 2 tabs of LiverLonger, Fish Oil, Whey and a multi.
> 
> ...



SUBBED!!!  Yes u should start seeing gains around the 3rd week - some people a little sooner


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 21, 2008)

mw1 said:


> SUBBED!!!  Yes u should start seeing gains around the 3rd week - some people a little sooner



Thanks yeah that what i have been hearing just get impatient want gains yesterday lol(just kidding) i knew going in that it would take a couple of weeks to see gains thanks for your support.


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 21, 2008)

Checking in, subbed! Good luck on your cycle bro.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 22, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> Checking in, subbed! Good luck on your cycle bro.




Thanks bro


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 23, 2008)

*DAYS 7-8*

Happy Easter to all.

Still not much to report still my knees are popping no pain but feel stiff. No strength gains yet.

Libido is very strong and mood is great yesterday at the gym was a breeze did have more energy and focus than usual.

I am still taking 75mg and will continue that dose for at least another week. Still taking my Cycle Support 1 scoop a.m. and 1 scoop p.m. also LiverLonger same 1 a.m. and 1 p.m.

Have upped the fish oil to 6 caps a.m. and 6 caps p.m. will be interested to see if it helps with the knees. Still 2 scoops whey and multi 1 a.m. and 1 p.m.

241lbs +1
blood pressure yesterday 126/74.

I will update again in a day or two enjoy your Easter everyone


----------



## mw1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Interested to see when it will kick in at 75mgs.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Days 9-10*

Sill dosing 75mg and doing 2 scoops Cycle Support, 2 tabs LiverLonger along with 2 scoops of whey my multi and 6 cap fish oil twice a day.

Ok still not getting alot in the strength yet but my energy and focus at the gym are getting crazy i feel like a beast.

I am starting to notice body comp changes and and the hardness of my muscles is getting alot better and i am loving this.

The increase in fish oil has taken care of the stiff and popping knees no other sides every once in a while get a slight buzzing noise in my head nothing bad and does not last long.

Took bp today 125/78

I will update in another day or 2 but with this crazy focus and energy i feel the strength gains are just around the corner


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 25, 2008)

Good luck bro, looking forward to seeing what h-drol will bring for you ...How much did you gain on your last Havoc cycle?


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 26, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> Good luck bro, looking forward to seeing what h-drol will bring for you ...How much did you gain on your last Havoc cycle?




Thanks bro gained 11lbs kept 9lbs after pct and kept all the strength gain i was very pleased


----------



## mw1 (Mar 26, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> *Days 9-10*
> 
> Sill dosing 75mg and doing 2 scoops Cycle Support, 2 tabs LiverLonger along with 2 scoops of whey my multi and 6 cap fish oil twice a day.
> 
> ...



OH YES! This is when it starts getting good:


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 26, 2008)

mw1 said:


> OH YES! This is when it starts getting good:




Great to have a CEL rep here welcome bro


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 29, 2008)

*DAY 11-13*

My dosing of everything is still the same 75mg of h-drol 2 scoops of CS 2 tabs of LiverLonger along with my 2 scoops of whey and 12 caps of fish oil and my multi.

Sides really none had the knee stiffness for a while but that is gone mood focus and libido are excellent.

Gains my workout are becoming sick i feel like a beast i am blowing through some reps on 2nd and 3rd sets that i would struggle with before i think it is now time to up the lbs  I have already lost some bodyfat and my muscle feel alot harder.

Blood pressure yesterday 126/78
242lbs +2

I am going to stick to 75mg for the 3rd week also then make a decision as to go up to 100mg in week4 we will see how things are going right now 75mg is working well i will update in a couple of day everyone enjoy the weekend


----------



## biggfly (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice bud...love to hear the strength gains are going vertical!!!! That was one of the elements I wanted to hear most about....body fat down and muscle hardness is awesome...everything I wanted to hear out of this cycle. Nice work...keep on keeping on!!!


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 29, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Nice bud...love to hear the strength gains are going vertical!!!! That was one of the elements I wanted to hear most about....body fat down and muscle hardness is awesome...everything I wanted to hear out of this cycle. Nice work...keep on keeping on!!!



Thanks bro i am really enjoying this ride and if what i hear is true that most of the gains come in the 3rd week and on it is going to be awesome!!!


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 29, 2008)

Sounds like your cycle is going well, congrats on the strength gains!


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 29, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> Sounds like your cycle is going well, congrats on the strength gains!



Thanks Bro


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 1, 2008)

any updates?
btw, did you log your Havoc cycle?


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 1, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> any updates?
> btw, did you log your Havoc cycle?



No did not log that but a quick overview gained 11 lbs kept 9 after pct had pretty good strength gain seemed to have kept all of them. I had some shredding in week4 at 40mg nothing major but noticable i lost some bf and it had a good recomp affect.

I ran havoc 10mf for a few day then up to 20mg at week 3 upped to 30mg and week 4 i upped to 40mg

i ran support supps during cycle hawt berr coq10 milk this(wish i knew about CS then)

pct i did Nolva 40/30/20/10 i also ran Diesel Test Hardcore and Retain 2 which i started after 2 weeks if i had to do it over again i would not have run the Nolva would go with PCS i did not get shutdown and felt good after cycle but i would still have it on hand


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 1, 2008)

*DAY 14-16*

I am still going with 75mg H-drol and 2 scoops of CS and 2 caps of LiverLonger along with the fish oil, Whey and multi.

My mood is outstanding i feel even better on this compound than i did on Havoc my energy at the gym is insane and the strength gain are on i am upping my lbs on some of my lifts and getting it it up for some reps mostly bench and squats but i feel like i beast in the gym i am loving it. Libido is still fine

Sides none to report.

Blood pressure on Monday 130/77

If all continues to go well i will consider going to 100mg but then again i may not if i keep progressing at 75mg i may stick to it have a good nioght all i will update in a few days


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 1, 2008)

cool, thanks for the update, and the havoc info


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 4, 2008)

*DAY 17-19*

Things are going really well still at 75mg still dosing Cycle Support twice a day and taking a cap of LiverLonger twice a day along with my 2 protein shakes,fish oil and multi.

Sides none

Gains the recomp effects of this compound are outstanding i have gained a few pounds but have without question cut bf. The Strength gains are coming not as pronounced as i would like but i am getting stronger. So far the biggest benifit for me by far is the recomp.

I am going to stick with 75mg as i am getting results and do not feel the need to up the dose.

Blood pressure on 04/03/08  129/77

244lbs +2

I will update in a few days


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks good bro keep up the good work!


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 4, 2008)

sounds great... 
I've been considering either h-drol or epistane... you've just about got me convinced on h-drol!


----------



## biggfly (Apr 4, 2008)

Lucifuge I have the H-drol and pre/intra/post cycle supports and PCT in hand...I have just been following Workingatit's log and seeing the results. Starting mine in 10 days. SO far I like what I read...esp the no sides!!


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 4, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> sounds great...
> I've been considering either h-drol or epistane... you've just about got me convinced on h-drol!




I ran Havoc and liked it but i love the recomp effects of this compound


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 4, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Lucifuge I have the H-drol and pre/intra/post cycle supports and PCT in hand...I have just been following Workingatit's log and seeing the results. Starting mine in 10 days. SO far I like what I read...esp the no sides!!




I think you will be very pleased just know that it is going to be 2 weeks for the gains to really start kicking in but i had recomp effects a little earlier than that


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 8, 2008)

*DAY 20-23*

Things are going awesome my strength gains are really starting to climb and my mood, libido and energy are very high. The recomp is becoming even more pronounced muscles are alot harder and bodyfat is going down.

Sides last couple of nights sleep has been broken not sure if it is due to h-drol or not.

blood pressure 4-7-08 131/78

244lbs

I am very pleased with the cycle so far i am still taking 75mg and my 2 sccops of Cycle Support but i am now taking just 1 LiverLonger tab a day as i will not have enough for a 5 week cycle at 2 of them a day. Fish oil is still dosed high and still doing 2 scoops of whey and my multi.

I am going to stick to 75mg till day 29 i will then increase to 100mg for the last week if all is well.


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 8, 2008)

Sounds like everything iss going great bro! So, no aggression on this cycle?


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 8, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> Sounds like everything iss going great bro! So, no aggression on this cycle?




Not aggression more like massive energy surge is the best way i could describe it


----------



## biggfly (Apr 8, 2008)

Awesome...love it. Now I can't wait!!! Great stuff man...


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 8, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Awesome...love it. Now I can't wait!!! Great stuff man...




I really think you will enjoy it the gains after 2 weeks are just silly


----------



## biggfly (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice!!! So are you going to run Nolva or play it by ear on that one?? I don't think H_drol or the old Halo is a gyno causing supp is it?? Does an oral have to be methylated to cause gyno?? Not sure on that one, but Havoc is a methyl and you said you wouldn't run Nolva if you did that again right??


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 8, 2008)

I have Nolva on hand but i do not plan on using it unless gyno pops up which i hear is rare for h-drol and i believe i could have got away with a Post Cycle Support pct on my Havoc run but i will always have a SERM on hand when running a cycle


----------



## biggfly (Apr 8, 2008)

Ya me too...I have Nolva in reserve always. Is it the methyls that will cause the gyno?? Or what??


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 8, 2008)

H-Drol does interfere with sleep. I take the whole dose in the morning, but it can still cause problems. You gotta love the recomp effect!


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 8, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> H-Drol does interfere with sleep. I take the whole dose in the morning, but it can still cause problems. You gotta love the recomp effect!




Yes the recomp is great being this is only my 2nd cycle do you suggest i go to 100mg the last week or stick to 75mg i believe i remember you talking about taking up to 125mg of oral turnibol. Will the recomp effect get much better at a 100mg for 1 week? You have alot more experience than i do i in no way am thinking about 125mg even somewhat concerned about 100mg


----------



## icanrace (Apr 9, 2008)

very nice log!
Are you planning on getting blood work done after the cycle?
Did you get any done before or after you Havoc cycle?


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes i am planning to get it done after pct i did get it done after Havoc and all was well


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 9, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Yes i am planning to get it done after pct i did get it done after Havoc and all was well



Awesome, so if all goes well you are going to try and do an OTC PCT with PCS correct?


----------



## icanrace (Apr 9, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Yes i am planning to get it done after pct i did get it done after Havoc and all was well


that's cool bro. I just got done with my Havoc cycle and I think that product is amazing! My blood work didn't come back so good though. I could've taken more support supps though.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 9, 2008)

icanrace said:


> that's cool bro. I just got done with my Havoc cycle and I think that product is amazing! My blood work didn't come back so good though. I could've taken more support supps though.



Hmnn could have been a problem what was your pct like?


----------



## icanrace (Apr 10, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Hmnn could have been a problem what was your pct like?



I'm running it now. I got my blood work done right BEFORE my pct because I wanted to see the numbers before I started it. Elevated liver enzymes and cholesterol looked bad however bad chol. runs in my family


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 10, 2008)

icanrace said:


> I'm running it now. I got my blood work done right BEFORE my pct because I wanted to see the numbers before I started it. Elevated liver enzymes and cholesterol looked bad however bad chol. runs in my family



I hear you on that i have the bad chol thing running also


----------



## mw1 (Apr 10, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> *DAY 20-23*
> 
> Things are going awesome my strength gains are really starting to climb and my mood, libido and energy are very high. The recomp is becoming even more pronounced muscles are alot harder and bodyfat is going down.
> 
> ...



 Sounds good ! I always seem to have sleeping problems on PH cycle (- any Ph it does not matter)
 I personaly have never ran Hdrol above 75 mgs , but at your weight you should be fine. i would give it a shot!


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 12, 2008)

*DAY 24-27*

Things are going awesome i continue to lean out very nice and i am getting very good strength gains.

Still doing 75mg will do it 1 more day then up to 100mg for the last week. I am still using Cycle Support 2 scoops a day and LiverLonger 2 tabs a day along with whey, multi and fish oil.

Sides sleep problems nothing serious but broken sleep

Blood pressure has been fine and my mood and focus are awesome and no problems with the libido. I am up to 245 so i have not gained a tremendous amount of pounds which is what i wanted so i am very pleased so far.

I will update again in a few days have a great one everyone


----------



## biggfly (Apr 13, 2008)

Sounds awesome....Crap I sleep like hell anyways, so not like it would be new to me there!!! I am with you, when I do my cycle I am not looking for huge weight gains rather the strength and recomp is what I really desire, and it sound as though this is the perfect supp for that. Now I am jacked. Great log, can't wait to see how 100 mg goes. Hit it hard!!!


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 13, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Sounds awesome....Crap I sleep like hell anyways, so not like it would be new to me there!!! I am with you, when I do my cycle I am not looking for huge weight gains rather the strength and recomp is what I really desire, and it sound as though this is the perfect supp for that. Now I am jacked. Great log, can't wait to see how 100 mg goes. Hit it hard!!!



Thanks Bro


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 13, 2008)

heh, i was gonna order my Hdrol today, but it's sold out everywhere I looked!
bummer....


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 13, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> heh, i was gonna order my Hdrol today, but it's sold out everywhere I looked!
> bummer....



I will check in with the guys at sbmuscle and try to get you a update


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 13, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> I will check in with the guys at sbmuscle and try to get you a update



hey, thanks bro!
good lookin' out


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 13, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> hey, thanks bro!
> good lookin' out



Any time if worse comes to worse i will have about 30 left over pills i will send you to hold you over


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 14, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Any time if worse comes to worse i will have about 30 left over pills i will send you to hold you over



appreciate it bro, but Biggfly hooked me up.


----------



## mw1 (Apr 14, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> heh, i was gonna order my Hdrol today, but it's sold out everywhere I looked!
> bummer....



Hdrol was supposed to ship out today as a matter of fact- everone should have it by the end of the week.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 14, 2008)

mw1 said:


> Hdrol was supposed to ship out today as a matter of fact- everone should have it by the end of the week.





That going to make alot of people happy


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 16, 2008)

*DAY 28-31*

I have been up to 100mg now on the h-drol things are going pretty well i simply cannot say enough about the recomp effects of this compound. Still dosing Cycle Support 2 times a day and taking LiverLonger along with my multi and whey.

Sides sleep is still somewhat a problem and it did not get any better after going up to 100mg it is not a serious problem more of a annoying than anything. Also the last couple of days noticing more stiffness in the knees if i was not getting close to ending the cycle i would get some Cissus(i recommend getting this if your going to run h-drol)

Gains awesome i have cut about 2% bf and my strength gains have been great about 40lbs on squats and 20lbs on bench that may not sound like huge numbers but at age 46 i will take it.

Blood pressure has not been a issue and mood has been very good and libido is good.

I going to run for another 4 days and then start pct i am getting bloodwork done after pct. I am going to stay at 100mg for the last 4 days but i think i would have been fine staying at 75mg if this is one of your 1st couple of cycles i would recommend no higher than 75mg.

I will update when i end the cycle and will also be doing updates during pct. My pct will be Post Cycle Support 2 caps a.m. and p.m. i will also be taking Anabolic Matrix and Lean Xtreme which i will start on day 15 of pct have a great day everyone


----------



## BullRock (Apr 16, 2008)

has anyone here ever taken RAGE 4...if so do you perfer it over anabolic xtremes superdrol


----------



## icanrace (Apr 16, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> *DAY 28-31*
> 
> I have been up to 100mg now on the h-drol things are going pretty well i simply cannot say enough about the recomp effects of this compound. Still dosing Cycle Support 2 times a day and taking LiverLonger along with my multi and whey.
> 
> ...



lookin good man! Congrats on the results!


----------



## biggfly (Apr 16, 2008)

Sounds like a winner....sweet log and results...can't wait for mine!


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 16, 2008)

BullRock said:


> has anyone here ever taken RAGE 4...if so do you perfer it over anabolic xtremes superdrol




Do not know anything about Rage 4 sorry


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 16, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Sounds like a winner....sweet log and results...can't wait for mine!



Thanks bro if i can be of any help when you run it let me know


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 16, 2008)

icanrace said:


> lookin good man! Congrats on the results!




Thank you very much bro


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 20, 2008)

*DAY 32-35*

Today is my last day of the cycle. I was very pleased with it i gained 6 pounds and had some amazing recomp from this cycle also very good strength gains.

I found this to be a mild cycle with very little sides(dry joints and some sleep problems)but nothing major.

I am going to lay off the Anabolics for at least 6 months now probally longer IMO the gains i could make from another cycle in 2-3 months would not be great enough to justify it. The gains i have made from my 2 cycles are enough for me at this point.

My pct will start tomorrow and it consists of Post Cycle Support 2 caps twice a day i will also be taking Anabolic Matrix 1 cap 3 times a day and starting on day 15 i will start the Lean Xtreme and i do have Nolva on hand and if it were needed i will take Cycle Support also.

I will try to update twice a week on my pct till it is over and i then will get bloodwork done and post results. I hope this has helped someone and feel free at anytime to ask me any questions and thanks for the support i have recieved


----------



## quark (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey Working do you think your boys got shut down on this cycle?


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 20, 2008)

jchappj said:


> Hey Working do you think your boys got shut down on this cycle?



Some minor shrinkage but i feel great


----------



## mw1 (Apr 20, 2008)

I am going to lay off the Anabolics for at least 6 months now probally longer IMO the gains i could make from another cycle in 2-3 months would not be great enough to justify it. The gains i have made from my 2 cycles are enough for me at this point.

 THat is one of the smartest posts i've read in a long time!!!!!!!!!

If others looked at PHs that way they would not run into so many problems (and dissappointment) . I thought you were doing a 6 week cycle though?
Did you lose much Bodyfat?


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 20, 2008)

mw1 said:


> I am going to lay off the Anabolics for at least 6 months now probally longer IMO the gains i could make from another cycle in 2-3 months would not be great enough to justify it. The gains i have made from my 2 cycles are enough for me at this point.
> 
> THat is one of the smartest posts i've read in a long time!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks 5 weeks has been great i could have gone 6 but i really am pleased out what i got from 5 weeks and was running low on Cycle Support and out of LiverLonger. I lost 2% bf and i am very pleased about that.

My muscle hardness and definition improved greatly it was a great cycle now it times to continue to bust hump and just take a break from the hormonal stuff.


----------



## biggfly (Apr 20, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Thanks 5 weeks has been great i could have gone 6 but i really am pleased out what i got from 5 weeks and was running low on Cycle Support and out of LiverLonger. I lost 2% bf and i am very pleased about that.
> 
> My muscle hardness and definition improved greatly it was a great cycle now it times to continue to bust hump and just take a break from the hormonal stuff.



Congrats, results seem great, and this is a great log for someone to read and follow who is thinking about doing any extra curricular supps for help. It is a great example of a responsible, well thought out, and disciplined cycle, thus resulting in great results without the compromising risks that can be avoided. One of the great things is you didn't lose sight of the fact that the hard work still had to be done, you did NOT get greedy and push it further or excessively, and were satisfied, which so many seem to push it for more and get reckless.Great work.


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats on your gains bro, sounds like you had a pretty successful cycle.  Good luck during PCT, and keep us updated.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 21, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Congrats, results seem great, and this is a great log for someone to read and follow who is thinking about doing any extra curricular supps for help. It is a great example of a responsible, well thought out, and disciplined cycle, thus resulting in great results without the compromising risks that can be avoided. One of the great things is you didn't lose sight of the fact that the hard work still had to be done, you did NOT get greedy and push it further or excessively, and were satisfied, which so many seem to push it for more and get reckless.Great work.



Amen Brother Biggfly!
Great cycle & log Workingatit!
I'm really looking forward to my run now


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone I really do want to express that the "more is better" is not the way to go great results can be made without pushing the risks I hope it helped one person and that would make the whole log worth it


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 23, 2008)

*PCT DAY1-3*

Sorry i did not update earlier i have been sick as a dog the last 2 days a major cold glad it did not happen during the cycle because i have no energy to do anything.

I have been talikng Post Cycle Support 2 caps twice a day and Anabolic Matrix and I feel good the boys are a little shrunk but I am not feeling shut down my mood is not good due to the cold and libido is down I also feel that is due to the cold. I will update in a few days


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 23, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> *PCT DAY1-3*
> 
> Sorry i did not update earlier i have been sick as a dog the last 2 days a major cold glad it did not happen during the cycle because i have no energy to do anything.
> 
> I have been talikng Post Cycle Support 2 caps twice a day and Anabolic Matrix and I feel good the boys are a little shrunk but I am not feeling shut down my mood is not good due to the cold and libido is down I also feel that is due to the cold. I will update in a few days



Good luck on the remainder of your PCT! Hope you get well, and retain most of your gains man.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 23, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> Good luck on the remainder of your PCT! Hope you get well, and retain most of your gains man.



Thanks bro


----------



## mw1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Get better and get back in the gym!


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 26, 2008)

*PCT DAY 4-6*

Ok back in the gym I only lost 1 pound during the sickness I forced myself to eat.

I am feeling good no signs of shutdown still very minor shrinkage of the boys. I am still taking Post Cycle Support 2 caps twice a day and Anabolic Matrix. My mood is good and no problem with the libido.

Was not the greatest session at the gym today but that is to be expected after a flu bug. I will update agin in a few days everyone have a great weekend


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 30, 2008)

I do not know what happened to some of my log it just vanished. Pct is going well  been keeping my gains and mood and focus are very good and libido is great. I will update in a few days


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 30, 2008)

Cool, keep up the great work bro.


----------



## workingatit43 (May 3, 2008)

*DAY 17*

My pct is going well I am still dosing Post Cycle Support and started the Lean Xtreme 2 days ago. My mood and libido are good.

I have dropped 2 pounds in my pct which I do not care about I have kept the strength gains and the recomp effects so I am pleased. I will update again in a few days


----------



## workingatit43 (May 7, 2008)

*DAY 21 PCT*

Everything is going very well I am still dosing the 2 caps am and pm of Post Cycle Support and the Lean Xtreme and Anabolic Matrix.

My mood/focus and energy is very good and my libido is still kicking in high gear. My boys are back to normal. I have lost a couple of pounds(some of that I say was caused by the flu bug I got at the beginning of pct. I have kept all the strength gains and body recomp gains I am very pleased so far.

I will update again in a few days


----------



## workingatit43 (May 11, 2008)

*DAY 25 PCT*


I am sorry again parts of my log are just vanishing not sure what is up here with the board this has been happeneing alot as of late. Anyway pct is going very well have only lost the 2 pounds and have kept the strength gains and recomp. My mood and libido are very good.

I will be finishing my pct in a few days and will have bloodwork done. I will update again in a few days

I made a post to this log on 5/7/08 and it shows up when I check my post through user cp but again it has vanished from the log this has happened to a few posts I have made here big gaps are missing but show up in the "find more posts by user" anyone else having problems?????


----------



## workingatit43 (May 11, 2008)

DAY 25 PCT


I am sorry again parts of my log are just vanishing not sure what is up here with the board this has been happeneing alot as of late. Anyway pct is going very well have only lost the 2 pounds and have kept the strength gains and recomp. My mood and libido are very good.

I will be finishing my pct in a few days and will have bloodwork done. I will update again in a few days

I made a post to this log on 5/7/08 and it shows up when I check my post through user cp but again it has vanished from the log this has happened to a few posts I have made here big gaps are missing but show up in the "find more posts by user" anyone else having problems?????


----------



## Amino89 (May 12, 2008)

I know what you mean, I've seen a lot of posts vanishing not sure what's going on...Glad your having a successful PCT, and I'm looking forward to your bloodwork bro!


----------



## workingatit43 (May 17, 2008)

*PCT DAY 30 DONE*

My pct is complete I had bloodwork done yesterday and hope to post the results sometime next week. This pct went very well I kept 4 lbs of the 6 I gained and the strength and recomp gains were awesome.

I would say this pct was a breeze I did not have a problem with mood or libido in fact I would say my mood was very good. I am going to lay off the roids for about a year done 2 cycles in the last eight months.

H-drol is a mild oral which had very few sides some joint pain but with extra fish oil it was not bad at all. If you run proper support supps and a pct this is a good cycle great if your looking for a recomp and a good 1st cycle for anyone.

Thanks to all who supported me in this log and I would be happy to answer any questions I can and I will update when I have bloodwork results


----------



## biggfly (May 17, 2008)

Great cycle...great example of what to do and how to do it...nice work Workin!!


----------



## workingatit43 (May 17, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Great cycle...great example of what to do and how to do it...nice work Workin!!




Thanks bro


----------



## Amino89 (May 17, 2008)

Congrats on retaining the majority of your gains bro; looking forward to the bloodwork.


----------



## workingatit43 (May 17, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> Congrats on retaining the majority of your gains bro; looking forward to the bloodwork.




Thanks bro


----------



## Rob Awesome (May 19, 2008)

After reading through your log man, I'm considering running a SOLO PCS run.


----------



## workingatit43 (May 19, 2008)

It worked well and I have no problem with doing it again sometime with h-drol, Epi or Havoc. I do not think I would do it for super or some of the other harsher orals. I would also always have Nolva on hand with any cycle in case of problems


----------



## TexanTA1996 (May 19, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> *PCT DAY 30 DONE*
> 
> My pct is complete I had bloodwork done yesterday and hope to post the results sometime next week. This pct went very well I kept 4 lbs of the 6 I gained and the strength and recomp gains were awesome.



You paid all that money for that junk and gained a net total of *4 pounds in 5 weeks*?  You said you lost 2% bf, which method of body fat testing did you use to verify this?

Just so you know, you could have accomplished the same thing naturally. What you are going to count as your net gain isn't the day you finish PCT.  It's more like 2-3 weeks after you've completed PCT.  Most people who run a cycle (a real one) won't lose much weight during PCT, it's the several weeks after where most of the weight is lost.  To each his own, but risking any side effects and spending that kind of money for 4lbs in 5 weeks is ridiculous.

To put this in perspective, there are plenty of people who run a safer cycle than you did of real anabolics, and put on 30lbs and drop several %'s in body fat over the course of 10-12 weeks, and probably spend less money than you did...I'm not picking on you, but you really need to think this over before next time


----------



## workingatit43 (May 19, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> You paid all that money for that junk and gained a net total of *4 pounds in 5 weeks*?  You said you lost 2% bf, which method of body fat testing did you use to verify this?
> 
> Just so you know, you could have accomplished the same thing naturally. What you are going to count as your net gain isn't the day you finish PCT.  It's more like 2-3 weeks after you've completed PCT.  Most people who run a cycle (a real one) won't lose much weight during PCT, it's the several weeks after where most of the weight is lost.  To each his own, but risking any side effects and spending that kind of money for 4lbs in 5 weeks is ridiculous.
> 
> To put this in perspective, there are plenty of people who run a safer cycle than you did of real anabolics, and put on 30lbs and drop several %'s in body fat over the course of 10-12 weeks, and probably spend less money than you did...I'm not picking on you, but you really need to think this over before next time




Hey your entitled to your opinion but the goal of my cycle was to cut/recomp not mass gain so maybe you should have read the whole log and I love you people who say real gear. Although I agree it is better it is illegal and not everyone has a source. And I do not need to think anything over I am quite capable of thinking for myself bro


----------



## TexanTA1996 (May 19, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Hey your entitled to your opinion but the goal of my cycle was to cut/recomp not mass gain so maybe you should have read the whole log and I love you people who say real gear. Although I agree it is better it is illegal and not everyone has a source. And I do not need to think anything over I am quite capable of thinking for myself bro



I read the whole log.  My point was that your results could have been attained naturally in that same time period.  Also, I'm still curious as to what bf testing method you used.  Even if mass wasn't your goal, using testosterone would have allowed you to run a MUCH more successful recomp.  I think people are under the false assumption that because something is legal, it's safer than the real deal.  Just trying to lend a helping hand...


----------



## workingatit43 (May 19, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> I read the whole log.  My point was that your results could have been attained naturally in that same time period.  Also, I'm still curious as to what bf testing method you used.  Even if mass wasn't your goal, using testosterone would have allowed you to run a MUCH more successful recomp.  I think people are under the false assumption that because something is legal, it's safer than the real deal.  Just trying to lend a helping hand...



Never said safer just legal and easy to get as for testing I used these may not be the most accurate but used the same ones the same way and the bf% was down anout 2% and I really do not think the strength gains I got and kept could have been achived in 5 weeks. Testosterone is still very illegal I cannot go on to sbmuscle.com and get a vail of test e that is my point. If I could get it I would run it over any of these orals no questions asked.

The reason this cycle cost as much as it did was because I knew I was running  a oral and even though a mild one I spent the money on supports to make it as safe as possible. But I do not debate the point that Test E would have produced better results your 100% correct there my friend


Accu-Measure Fitness 2000 Personal Body Fat Tester


----------



## workingatit43 (May 21, 2008)

*Blood Work from my cycle page 1*


----------



## workingatit43 (May 21, 2008)

*Blood work from my cycle page 2*


----------



## Amino89 (May 21, 2008)

Nice! Great work bro, looks like you bounced back into the normal ranges for endocrine profile. You usually have problems with lipids or is it just from the cycle?


----------

